# Notes icloud qui se retrouvent dans icloud mail.



## Paul_roq (4 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai tourné sur le net sans résultat, c'est pas évident à chercher en même temps... 
J'utilise Outlook sur mon iPhone, avec mon compte iCloud, et mes notes de l'application Notes d'iCloud se retrouvent dans Outlook... 
C'est à dire que se retrouvent mélangés à mes dossiers mail mes dossiers de notes, parasitant le tout... Ce qui me fait poser aussi la question "comment paramétrer le mail icloud ?" Non pas dans une appli mail sur un téléphone, un mac, mais directement à la racine, comme on le ferait avec un compte gmail ou yahoo...
Bref voilà, bonne journée à tout le monde !


----------

